# waterproof labels



## brightbird (Mar 28, 2011)

I need some waterproof labels for scrubs and masks I have. The only ones I have found can only be used in inkjet printers and I have a laser jet. Does anyone sell waterproof labels for laser jet? And do most of you use waterproof labels for items like these or just regular labels? Thanks!


----------



## eden.bodycare (Mar 28, 2011)

Here are waterproof laser labels here:
http://www.onlinelabels.com/material_po ... labels.htm

You have to buy them in bulk though!


----------



## brightbird (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes! perfect, thank you!


----------



## eden.bodycare (Mar 28, 2011)

No problem! FYI I have bought water resistant labels made for inkjets and had them printed on laser printers and it seemed to work fine as well.

I got those on labelsbythesheet.com.  Very very fast shipping and you can order a sheet at a time!


----------



## awi (Apr 23, 2011)

Were those lables vinyl that you used in your laser printer?  I have heard those will melt inside your printer.  Just curious because I would like to try it, but sure dont want to ruin my laser printer.  I just recently got one and my husband wouldn't be too happy with me if I ruined it!


----------



## my2scents (Apr 24, 2011)

I just tie a lable on with raffia , just like soap folks just remove the lable before they use it.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 24, 2011)

I love the U-Line labels for laser.  I use the glossy clear and white labels - full sheet size so I can custom size the labels.....


----------



## lsg (Apr 24, 2011)

I use regular inkjet labels and spray them with clear acrylic.


----------



## SSO (Apr 24, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> I use regular inkjet labels and spray them with clear acrylic.



I love the clear acrylic idea... May I ask what type you are using? Is that spray on (like a Krylon spray can) or do you use some type of adhesive acrylic sheet?


----------



## Scentapy (Apr 25, 2011)

I too am using regular sticker paper & spraying the sheets with a waterproofing spray I bought at Michaels (I can get back to you on the name if you want).  The one can was $7 or $8 and has lasted for a couple hundred labels so far and it is not gone yet!!


----------



## eden.bodycare (Apr 25, 2011)

awi:  I can say with confidence that I have used the vinyl inkjet labels and had them printed in professional laser printers (at multiple local printers) with no melting issues.  HOWEVER, I have no idea how your personal laser printer will handle them so take my advice with a grain of salt!


----------



## lsg (Apr 25, 2011)

SSO said:
			
		

> lsg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use spray.  What I have now is Tree House Studio Clear Acrylic High Gloss Sealer from Hobby Lobby.  I also like the Krylon low odor clear finish.

http://www.krylon.com/products/low_odor_clear_finish/

I spray the labels, let them dry a few minutes and spray them again to be sure everything is well covered with the acrylic spray.


----------



## SSO (Apr 25, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> SSO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll definitely give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Melharma (Jun 29, 2011)

On labels that are intended for inkjet printers can be printed on laser as well, But labels for laser printers can only be printed on laser.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 29, 2011)

Actually I don't recommend using inkjet labels in a laser.  It gunks up the machine since the label was not created to deal with the heat generated to fuse the toner onto the paper.  Ask me how I know


----------



## lsg (Jun 29, 2011)

I have an Inkjet Printer, haven't tried a laser printer yet although I am tempted to buy a color laser printer.  How does the cost of the cartridges compare with the number of copies you get?  It seems to me that my inkjet cartridges empty pretty fast.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 29, 2011)

Lori they are actually less expensive to run than an inkjet per page.  You can get even more savings by running it on draft for most of your printing and then put it to normal for your labels.

I have a Samsung CLP315 and it's a couple of hundred dollars, which paid for itself right away.  Before I was putting either a clear label over top of my inkjet label or using packing tape over them to make them waterproof and give the nice gloss look.  I still have my inkjet but it's for faxing and scanning as well as copying.....


----------

